# WAGO Webvisu: Mit Button Klick einer Variablen eine Konstante zuweisen! Wie?



## soundmachine123 (16 April 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen. Wie die Überschrift schon sagt bin ich heute Abend an folgender Schwierigkeit gescheitert:
Ich möchte, wenn ich auf einen Button, oder wegen mir auf ein Textfeld klicke einer angebundenen Variablen einen konstanten wert zuweisen.

Bsp. Globale Variable von Typ INT mit Namen "Testvariable"

Klicke ich auf den Button soll die Steuerung quasi den Befehl

Testvariable = 5 ausführen.

Bei WinCCflexible/TIA etc. gibt es die Funltion "Variablenwert setzen". Gibt es sowas hier auch oder muss ich wirklich einen boolschen Wert setzen und dann auf der SPS die Zuweisung durchführen. Das wäre äußerst nervig..


Für jede Inspiration bin ich äußerst dankbar...

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Tiktal (17 April 2018)

Denke der SEL-Baustein ist das was Du suchst?
Musst mal in der F1-Hilfe schauen obs passt.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## soundmachine123 (17 April 2018)

Hi Tiktal,

danke für die Antwort. Den SEL Baustein kenne ich, ich dachte nur es wäre in der WEBVISU an sich möglich.
Also bei Button Drücken, direkt die Konstante in einem Steuerbefehl der Webvisu an eine Variable zuweisen...


----------



## jeme-Automatisierung (17 April 2018)

Codesys2 oder 3 bzw. E!Cockpit ? Weil in Codesys 3 und E!Cockpit ist dies direkt in der Visu möglich. da musst du dann Garnichts im Source ändern.


----------



## soundmachine123 (18 April 2018)

Leider noch Codesys 2...also kein ECockpit!.
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 April 2018)

Das ist relativ einfach, erstelle in der Visu einen Button oder ein anderes Element (z.B. Rechteck), öffne die Konfiguration des Elements und geh auf Eingabe. Dort wählst Du "Programm ausführen" aus und fügst über den Button dahinter den Befehl ASSIGN hinzu. Bei diesem Befehl gibts Du den Pfad der Variable (z.B. MAIN.b8_Test01) an und den Wert auf den diese gesetzt werden soll fertig. Das klappt auch mit mehreren Buttons. Hier mal ein paar Screenshots dazu:


----------



## soundmachine123 (18 April 2018)

Hallo Oliver,

diese Funktion war mir bisher völlig unbekannt. VIIIELEN DANK, habs grad ausprobiert. funktioniert top, genau das was ich gesucht habe...


----------

